
Kerbal Space Program-Inspired Rocket Puzzle Written in JavaScript and WebGL - siruelise
https://www.reaktor.com/hello-space/
======
jamberlaine
Please make more durable rockets. I think the flight software is now just
fine, this is a hardware issue from now on.

------
siruelise
need help? check out the manual
[http://hellospace.reaktor.com/docs](http://hellospace.reaktor.com/docs)

~~~
jamberlaine
Thanks!

